
Ask HN: How to become a Unix/Linux power user? - bangda
After having a very basic working knowledge and understanding linux, what is the path to become a power user?
======
libeclipse
I've found that fixing it brings the most knowledge with it. Install Arch
Linux as your main OS, and get it to work.

Most people won't agree with me on the technique, but it's how I learned
Linux.

~~~
n17r4m
Yep, can't agree. Try Gentoo instead.

Also: [http://samrowe.com/wordpress/advancing-in-the-bash-
shell/](http://samrowe.com/wordpress/advancing-in-the-bash-shell/) blew my
mind.

------
brudgers
Practically speaking: experience.

Peter Norvig's advice:
[http://norvig.com/21-days.html](http://norvig.com/21-days.html)

